

AngelList New Feature: Invest Online - kumph
https://angel.co/invest

======
talsraviv
Makes you appreciate the power of startups to drive innovation - without
FundersClub launching half a year ago it's unlikely Angellist would have seen
this as anything but a crazy idea full of legal thorns, with no pressure to
innovate past their success.

Either way, fantastic to see innovators benefit all around from more access to
more capital.

~~~
acgourley
Naval and the angel list team were some of the people leading the fight to get
the JOBS act passed in washington.

------
laura1066
Great news! There's an amazing range of funding routes now available to
startups. I'm currently considering using <http://www.seedrs.com/>

------
ed209
There doesn't seem to be much information for non-accredited people wanting to
invest. Is this only open to existing investors?

Edit: found more info here [http://techcrunch.com/2012/12/19/angellist-now-
gives-smaller...](http://techcrunch.com/2012/12/19/angellist-now-gives-
smaller-investors-a-piece-of-the-action-with-launch-of-angellist-invest/)

~~~
tptacek
It's open only to accredited investors, because it is legally risky to accept
investments from non-accredited strangers. It's commonly accepted practice to
raise friends-and-family money from your existing network, but if one of those
investors can claim their contact with you came from a solicitation to invest
and not from some preexisting relationship, they can present legal risks down
the line.

It's my vague understanding that the real issue here is "weird" non-accredited
investors make the legal part of raising a VC round much harder.

~~~
nivi
Here's the AngelList take on why you want to avoid general solicitation and
non-accredited investors <https://angel.co/help/regulations#gs>

------
ivankirigin
The best part of FundersClub is a clean cap table because all the small
investors are grouped together. Will this be the same? If I understand their
partnership with SecondMarket, my guess would be no.

Any more data on this?

~~~
nivi
The small investors are grouped together into a fund. So the startup only sees
one new entry on the cap table. The overhead is the same as adding a single
large investor to the round.

More details here <http://angel.co/help/invest>.

Let me know if you have any more questions.

~~~
ivankirigin
Thanks! This sounds great.

------
not_that_noob
This is awesome. I expect they will open to non-accredited investors once the
regulations from the JOBS act are clarified and enacted. All in all, it's
great to see choices for getting funded. Though I doubt the old-line VC firms
welcome potential disruption. [AH, First Round, etc. are in the new vanguard,
and are definitely _not_ old-line]

------
argumentum
Seems like a desperate, almost pathetic, attempt to copy fundersclub down to
the exact numbers.

~~~
sami36
And since when is competition a bad thing ?

~~~
argumentum
Competition is a good thing, obvious copying is lame.

~~~
devguy10
No, it's not. It's a source of real revenue which most startups(including mine
and yours) can only dream of.

~~~
argumentum
Um, speak for yourself. And how exactly is this "revenue"? It's more like
taking the obligations of a lot of naive investors' money, the kind of money
you should normally ask of your friends and family (read mom and dad).

~~~
rosser
Your mom and dad (and the rest of your network) are almost certainly
"unaccredited" investors. Soliciting their money will complicate the hell out
of any subsequent fundraising, and exposes you to significant legal risk down
the road.

~~~
fraserharris
There are legal exceptions for unaccredited family members. Soliciting their
money does not complicate subsequent fundraising at all.

